# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Kόκκινο καναρίνι με κόκκινη μύτη

## οδυσσέας

http://fontiredfactor.com/New-Mutation-Red-Beak-Red-Factor-Lipochrome-2/

----------


## teo24

Ευχαριστουμε Κωστα.Ειναι θεμα γεννετικης η μεγαλης ποσοτητας χρωστικης?Αν και δεν εχει και κανα ιδιαιτερο κοκκινο χρωμα το βαψιμο του.

----------


## panaisompatsos

...μάλλον το δεύτερο

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

μηπως παιζει εδω καμια διασταυρωση καναρινιου με σπινο, ωστε να του δωσει εκεινο το χρωμα στο ραμφος του? εγω αυτο πιστευω, ή και την μεγαλη ποσοστητα χρωστικης που αναφερει ο Θοδωρης απο πανω..

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειναι μεταλλαξη. δεν εχει να κανει ουτε με υβριδισμους ουτε με υπερβολικη δοση χρωστικης.

Νικο σε ποιον σπινο αναφερεσαι?

----------


## Silentpanther

πάντως είναι όμορφο. η χρωστική μπορεί να φτάσει στο σημείο να βάψει και το ράμφος ?  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Νικο σε ποιον σπινο αναφερεσαι?


Σε κανεναν συγκεκριμενα.. απλως ελεγα μηπως ειναι καμια διασταυρωση καναρινιου με σπινου με κοκκινο ραμφος κι εδωσε εκεινο το χρωμα στο ραμφος..!

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσε ενα καρδιναλοκαναρο να εχει τετοια μυτη ισως .....  αλλα ακομα και να ειχαμε τετοιο υβριδιο ,θα ηταν γονιμο για να συνεχισει να δινει το γονιδιο; με χρωστικη και μονο ,θα ειχε πεθανει απο κιρρωση του ηπατος , πριν βαφει κοκκινο το πουλι ,για να φτασει μεχρι το ραμφος

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, δες εδω.. http://petbirds.gr/forum/t3085/ στο ποστ 2, ισως κατι τετοιο ειναι πιθανο! Γονιμο καρδιναλοκαναρο..!

----------


## jk21

εκει μιλα για καρδερινοκαναρο κυριως .οχι για καρδιναλοκαναρο (με καρδιναλιο ) .αλλα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις το θεωρω απιθανο .εχω ακουσει οτι μετα απο καποια χρονια τα καρδερινοκαναρα ισως γινονται ,αλλα αυτα ειναι μαλλον οι συνηθισμενες φημες ....

----------

